# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Heather colonies per acre

## snimmo243

I've just come back from viewing and arranging a site at some heather. As I've never taken bees to heather before what kind of density is acceptable?
Steven

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## Poly Hive

If you can over populate a moor you are a bee farmer on steroids. I am assuming you are discussing a proper heather moor which is burnt. On saying that the Aberdeen Assoc had a site at Dinnet which was NOT a burnt moor and even with all the hives there it was more than sufficient. 

PH

----------


## snimmo243

Hi poly hive, I suppose my initial question is wrong and the question should be reversed! The area I've got is managed to a degree but is a bit patchy 

Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk

----------


## Poly Hive

Just for info I used to site 40 colonies per site. Made not a wit of difference to the take that I could see.

Good luck

PH

----------

